

Snowden about to step forward, live. - Shalle
http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article17121859.ab

======
paddy_m
Whistle Blower Edward Snowden has convened a meeting with representatives of
several human rights organsiationer. The meeting is expected to take place
today at Sheremetyevo Airport in Moscow.

\- I can confirm that the meeting will take place at 16:00 local time at the
airport. We will not increase security at the airport ahead of the meeting,
says Roman Genis head of the press office at Sheremetyevo Airport.

Already around 13:00 Swedish time flocked to reporters at the airport to talk
to the representatives invited by Snowden. For the first time since Snowden's
revelations reached the press caught him now in view of Human Rights Watch's
photographer. To the west the picture is Sarah Harrison from WikiLeaks. Great
interest

A number of journalists have gathered at the airport while waiting for the
whistle-blower's performance. The meeting, taking place right now behind
closed doors.

\- Snowden's revelations have shown the problem. He has not identified any
people but only highlights the major problems, said Sergei Nikitin, head of
Amnesty International Russian to AP from the airport.

Snowden will have sent invitations to representatives of Amnesty International
in Russia, Transparency International, Human Rights Watch and the UN in
Russia. Although Russian parliamentarians and lawyers have accepted Snowden's
invitation and is now at the airport in Moscow. "Campaign Against Me"

In inbjudningsbreven to Edward Snowden according to the Guardian have written
that the United States is leading a campaign against him, trying to block his
right to seek and obtain asylum in other countries. Snowden thank the letter
also those who have offered to help him.

The former CIA employee Edward Snowden fled the United States when he revealed
the extent of its supervision. He has lived on the transit portion of the
airport in Moscow since June 23. Snowden has applied for asylum in more than
20 countries. Several South American countries have offered him protection,
but it has proved problematic to leave the airport. Edward Snowden has been
stripped of his U.S. passport and without it he can not buy a new ticket. Last
week also forced the Bolivian president Evo Morales stopover in Austria when
there was suspicion that Snowden was aboard his aircraft.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Cheers for the translation, saves me from having to use my rough knowledge of
Swedish. Couple of grammatical errors, but it makes sense.

~~~
rfnslyr
One of the benefits of being a freelancer is today, I learn Swedish until I
can understand this article!

------
rahoulb
The Guardian is (of course) carrying it as well:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-
snowden-t...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-
meet-amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag)

------
pvnick
Russian Human Rights Commissioner Vladimir Lukin: "He doesn't look very well
fed, a skinny guy. But he has a great haircut"

~~~
tlrobinson
Indeed:
[https://twitter.com/KooyJan/status/355693261291151360/photo/...](https://twitter.com/KooyJan/status/355693261291151360/photo/1)

------
djweber
I appreciate Edward Snowden for having the courage to do what he did and what
he did, but I feel like there is a disproportionate amount of coverage about
him versus what he blew the whistle on.

------
antocv
He is a very well trained CIA man - the picture released is him with two woman
at his side. Well played. Nice to see.

~~~
jasonkolb
What do two women have to do with anything? Your comment confused me...

~~~
mahmud
"because these women, although professional lawyers and activists on one side
of a very important global case, are nevertheless females, and as such assets
to be collected and coveted by the bad-boy James Bond Mr Spy-man" .. or some
such.

Asinine, but not an unusual way of thinking among some.

~~~
antocv
No, thats not what I had in mind, thats a little bit misogynist, thats
precisely what he does not show in the picture - pissing contest and power
games, it looks like concerned cooperation devoid of pissing contests and sex.

The importance of the woman is to show that Snowden is not alone, he has
people that care and are concerned about him. No stuff like Ana Chapman style.

~~~
mahmud
I read too much into your previous statement then, apologies.

------
quchen
For the record, local time in Moscow is UTC+4; at the time of writing this
comment, that is about 18 o'clock.

~~~
sk00byd00
Isn't the convention to only use the phrase o'clock when using a 12 hour
notation?

~~~
freehunter
With 24 hour time, the proper way to say it would be 18 hundred.

------
abarakadabara
What does this have to do with hacking/technology?

~~~
vyrotek
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

 _" If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that
gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

